
Bike lanes need physical protection from car traffic, study shows - okket
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/05/bike-lanes-need-physical-protection-from-car-traffic-study-shows/
======
petee
People near me always use the bike lane as an extra lane to drive, turn, pass
or park. I doubt I would risk using it myself, and I often see people just
riding on the sidewalk instead.

------
Findeton
That was pretty obvious to me. When I studied in Sevilla, Spain, there were
bike lanes everywhere, but they are segregated from traffic, at the sidewalk
level. I felt quite safe, I can't say the same for London for example.

------
foxyv
This would also make electric personal transportation like e-scooters and
e-bikes a lot more usable. I would love to see Bird and Lime scooters have a
place to ride aside from sidewalks with formalized traffic control devices.

